# Florida EMS



## rescu (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

I went to school in pensacola florida, and I loved it. I currently live in indiana and my wife and I are thinking of moving back, while its just in the beginning stages, can someone with experience in florida give some info on their ems system. Is is state tested like indiana or do they honor NREMT. I'm currently an EMT-A but I do not think florida has that. So I imagine I would be a Basic, which is fine for me since I intend to go for medic soon anyhow.

Also what is the pay like, and type of services as i'm sure I will have to start in a transport agency instead of a total 911. Is their ems fire station based or hospital or a combo of the two?

Thanks for any input


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Florida does not honor the NREMT you would have to take the test again. Not hard especially if you're an EMT already. Most EMS is fire based. I work for a private company as a new EMT and starting pay is $10.25. The fire departments hire medics to work on the rescues but pay is better with a fire cert.


----------



## Hunter (Dec 5, 2011)

Florida does honor the nremt for emt-b. Not for medics though.

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Tapatalk


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Last I checked Florida doesn't honor for either basic nor medic.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd like to know also. I'm in IL and would like to get my -B in FL as well!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 5, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> Last I checked Florida doesn't honor for either basic nor medic.



Are you even certed in FL? The NREMT test IS the basic test in Florida. They have their own test for medic.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Are you even certed in FL? The NREMT test IS the basic test in Florida. They have their own test for medic.



Yes, actually I am certified in Florida and I am well aware that the basic test is the NREMT test but if you read this: http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/emt-paramedic/emt-lic-requirements.html
You will understand why I am saying they don't accept reciprocity.


----------



## rescu (Dec 6, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> Yes, actually I am certified in Florida and I am well aware that the basic test is the NREMT test but if you read this: http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/emt-paramedic/emt-lic-requirements.html
> You will understand why I am saying they don't accept reciprocity.



Thanks for that info much appreciated. Can you shed any light on scope, I know it varies from place to place, county to county. Is it based strictly on normal basic procedures or is there some out of norm stuff like ohio where basics can intubate? 

Also just tried to apply for a testing time on that website and it needs a nremt number, which I do not have, indiana does not honor those either.

Thanks


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 6, 2011)

You'll most likely have to apply through nremt. Give them a call. As far as scope, basics are only able to basic skills. We cannot intubate, only use the combitube.


----------



## Zipperelli (Dec 7, 2011)

FL honors NREMT-B but not Medic.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Zipperelli said:


> FL honors NREMT-B but not Medic.



Negative, read the link above.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2011)

rescu said:


> Thanks for that info much appreciated. Can you shed any light on scope, I know it varies from place to place, county to county. Is it based strictly on normal basic procedures or is there some out of norm stuff like ohio where basics can intubate?



I don't know of anywhere that allows basics to intubate. Maybe placing a king or combi tube but not an ETT. 

Also most urban areas don't have many extra procedures, usually those type of situations are reserved for rural areas without consistent access to ALS providers.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 7, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I don't know of anywhere that allows basics to intubate. Maybe placing a king or combi tube but not an ETT.
> 
> Also most urban areas don't have many extra procedures, usually those type of situations are reserved for rural areas without consistent access to ALS providers.



In ohio basics can intubate(ETT) in arrests.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 7, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> In ohio basics can intubate(ETT) in arrests.



That's ridiculous. No offense to basics on here but what's the point? Medics here don't even intubate arrests anymore it's all King LTDs.


----------



## Anjel (Dec 7, 2011)

NVRob said:


> That's ridiculous. No offense to basics on here but what's the point? Medics here don't even intubate arrests anymore it's all King LTDs.



Oh I agree and I am a basic.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

Sweetie I don't think you're comprehending what you're reading...

Florida's EMT test IS the NREMT test.... So yes they honor it for basic. That is the "state approved test".

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Sweetie I don't think you're comprehending what you're reading...
> 
> Florida's EMT test IS the NREMT test.... So yes they honor it for basic. That is the "state approved test".
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Agreed. If you click on the EMT Exam info it takes you straight to the NREMT website. 

Nevada 1, Florida 0 h34r:


----------



## Nervegas (Dec 8, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Agreed. If you click on the EMT Exam info it takes you straight to the NREMT website.
> 
> Nevada 1, Florida 0 h34r:



Texas still wins this fight, Chuck Norris. Nuff Said.

And the Florida EMS website has a section on reciprocity, http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/EMT-Paramedic/faq-certification.htm 

Which states: "An EMT or Paramedic who was out-of-state trained or received their training on a military installation is eligible to take the Florida certification examination provided."

Therefore, because the EMT-B test that florida uses is the NREMT, you do NOT have to retake it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2011)

Nervegas said:


> Texas still wins this fight, Chuck Norris. Nuff Said.



Only things that come from Texas are steers and oh wait I don't think I can say that on here :rofl:


The website is a bit confusing but it says if you have a different state cert/license you have to take the test, which is the NREMT-B so therefore if yuo have a current NREMT-B you don't have to take a test you have already taken.

edit: Nervegas beat me to it. Great minds think alike.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 8, 2011)

> indiana does not honor those either.



They do for reciprocity into the state.  We just don't use it at the basic level for testing. At the medic level, it is used.  Nothing is going to stop you from taking the NREMT-B exam if you need it to reciprocate out.  

For someone from Indiana, you sure are clueless about the EMS operations and standards of this state. 



> Is it based strictly on normal basic procedures or is there some out of norm stuff like ohio where basics can intubate?



If they do allow BLS providers to intubate, I foresee a lawsuit in your future.  That's assuming you actually find a job down there.  The job market is oversaturated (to put it in smaller words, that means they already have more EMTs than they have positions for) so the companies get their pick of the best to hire; no offense, but you come across as being about as sharp as a sack of wet mice so my guess is you're going to have a very tough time finding and maintaining employment in such a market.


----------



## systemet (Dec 8, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> T The job market is oversaturated (to put it in smaller words, that means they already have more EMTs than they have positions for) so the companies get their pick of the best to hire; no offense, *but you come across as being about as sharp as a sack of wet mice* so my guess is you're going to have a very tough time finding and maintaining employment in such a market.



Wow.  I now have a new favourite usafmedic put down! 

But I feel guilty for finding it funny, and a little sorry for the guy it's directed at.  Hmmm.  I guess I'm battling some complex emotions here.  Time for a coffee.


----------



## rescu (Dec 8, 2011)

Thats what their website says. I was curious why everyone said they didn't honor it.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Dec 8, 2011)

"EMT candidates who are currently certified in good standing by another U.S. state or territory or by NREMT will take the NREMT written basic assessment exam"

This is what it says. So if you have an nremt cert you still have to take this written test again.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

emscrazy1 said:


> "EMT candidates who are currently certified in good standing by another U.S. state or territory or by NREMT will take the NREMT written basic assessment exam"
> 
> This is what it says. So if you have an nremt cert you still have to take this written test again.



You don't have to take it again. Omg. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneumothorax (Dec 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You don't have to take it again. Omg.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



So bottom line if u come from outside fl and have ur NR already u should be good to go.? The website is a bit confusing


----------



## Hate (Dec 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> You don't have to take it again. Omg.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Ummmm, yes? 

Yes you do.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

Pneumothorax said:


> So bottom line if u come from outside fl and have ur NR already u should be good to go.? The website is a bit confusing



Did you read the thread at all?

Yes. You should be good to go.

My question is shouldn't you be able to pass the national certifying exam at any point in your career without an issue? Why would it be such a big deal to take it again?


----------



## Andes101 (Jan 1, 2012)

emscrazy1 said:


> Florida does not honor the NREMT you would have to take the test again. Not hard especially if you're an EMT already. Most EMS is fire based. I work for a private company as a new EMT and starting pay is $10.25. The fire departments hire medics to work on the rescues but pay is better with a fire cert.



Hey if you dont mind me asking what part of florida is that company in south florida(like miami) or north(like orlando)


----------



## emscrazy1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tampa area.


----------



## Traumjunk (Jan 8, 2012)

EMS in Florida is a mess right now.  The Governor is killing the state retirement, and most agencies are going fire based.  There are a few non fire based, but not sure how much longer they will last.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 8, 2012)

Andes101 said:


> Hey if you dont mind me asking what part of florida is that company in south florida(like miami) or north(like orlando)



Orlando = North??  

Those of us who live there refer to it more as Central Florida....


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 8, 2012)

emscrazy1 said:


> Tampa area.



AmeriScare, TranScare, or A$$holes, Monkeys and Recarts?
Either way, nothing really good there. A few good apples and a LOTTA bad.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 8, 2012)

Traumjunk said:


> EMS in Florida is a mess right now.  The Governor is killing the state retirement, and most agencies are going fire based.  There are a few non fire based, but not sure how much longer they will last.



Hillsborough County hires Paramedic onlys. Crappy pay, about 32k a year, but awesome protocols.


----------



## emscrazy1 (Jan 8, 2012)

BLSBoy said:


> Hillsborough County hires Paramedic onlys. Crappy pay, about 32k a year, but awesome protocols.



When they hire they one have a few slots. Kind of hard to get on.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 8, 2012)

emscrazy1 said:


> When they hire they one have a few slots. Kind of hard to get on.



Last time there was 6 or so. My spot needs filling too since I left.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Traumjunk said:


> EMS in Florida is a mess right now.  The Governor is killing the state retirement, and most agencies are going fire based.  There are a few non fire based, but not sure how much longer they will last.



Florida fire departments declare war on non fire based services, creating websites and campaigns for it. Lee County, Polk County, are some of the last remaining.


----------



## psyanotic (Jan 8, 2012)

How is the cost of living in central Florida compared to the average pay for a basic?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> Florida fire departments declare war on non fire based services, creating websites and campaigns for it. Lee County, Polk County, are some of the last remaining.



Manatee County is not fire based either.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Chimpie said:


> Manatee County is not fire based either.



What is the name of the three counties battling the fire depts right now? Valusia, Pinellas County, and Collier.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> What is the name of the three counties battling the fire depts right now? Valusia, Pinellas County, and Collier.



*Volusia


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> *Volusia



Close enough guess


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh it was. Many people pronounce it "van-lew-sha" but its actually an O.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

They are currently undering going a trial period with one of the FDs


----------



## Sasha (Jan 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> They are currently undering going a trial period with one of the FDs



They used to be a private service "EVAC" but are currently with the county as of October. They have even reprinted the name on their trucks I don't think its a trial.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Sasha said:


> They used to be a private service "EVAC" but are currently with the county as of October. They have even reprinted the name on their trucks I don't think its a trial.



No, I know about all that. I am talking one of the cities Fire dept within the County has begun doing transports, it is still a trial period. I will see if I can find the story again. This Fire dept whose name I cannot remember encourages all Fire depts to follow there lead, so the story said.

Even though the County service does a great job


----------



## Martyn (Jan 8, 2012)

Fish said:


> Florida fire departments declare war on non fire based services, creating websites and campaigns for it. Lee County, Polk County, are some of the last remaining.


 

Polk county went fire /ems last may. Screwed me right up for getting a job???


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe the world really is coming to an end


----------



## Traumjunk (Jan 8, 2012)

And this is why I'm leaving the state of Florida.  I could care less about putting the wet stuff on the red stuff.  Any monkey can do that...LOL:rofl:


----------



## BLSBoy (Jan 8, 2012)

Polk is Fire based. Some are Firefighters, others are single resource. Volusia is fire based, not sure of FF/EMS or EMS under fire. Lake/Sumter dissolved, Rut/Roh has Sumter, Lake is EMS only, but appears poorly managed. Pinellas is run (poorly) by Death Star, err, SunStar. Hillsborough is Fire/EMS and Fire based EMS, Tampa is Fire/EMS. Brevard is all done by BCFR, need to be a FireMedic to get hired. Orange has PMO spots, but they are very hard to get (mostly women/minorities), and you HAVE to go to standards within 3 years or so to keep your job. Osceola is Fire based EMS, as well as Kissimmee and St. Cloud. 

I wish there were less Fire/EMS and more EMS.......


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2012)

BLSBoy said:


> Polk is Fire based. Some are Firefighters, others are single resource. Volusia is fire based, not sure of FF/EMS or EMS under fire. Lake/Sumter dissolved, Rut/Roh has Sumter, Lake is EMS only, but appears poorly managed. Pinellas is run (poorly) by Death Star, err, SunStar. Hillsborough is Fire/EMS and Fire based EMS, Tampa is Fire/EMS. Brevard is all done by BCFR, need to be a FireMedic to get hired. Orange has PMO spots, but they are very hard to get (mostly women/minorities), and you HAVE to go to standards within 3 years or so to keep your job. Osceola is Fire based EMS, as well as Kissimmee and St. Cloud.
> 
> I wish there were less Fire/EMS and more EMS.......



I think most people around the nation wish the same thing


----------



## Pneumothorax (Feb 11, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Did you read the thread at all?
> 
> Yes. You should be good to go.
> 
> My question is shouldn't you be able to pass the national certifying exam at any point in your career without an issue? Why would it be such a big deal to take it again?



I did but there's like 22500000 different conflicting responses here & there. No need to be rude. & ya it wouldn't be a big deal to retake except I'm outside fl right now & honestly don't want to spend the $70 if I don't have to lol


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2012)

as much as I like that theres participation, this is coming from someone who works IN Florida and as uch as whatever websites you've quoted say, in Florida if you have your NREMT-Basic You can get your Florida EMT B license with out taking any other tests, Florida however does not reciprocate any Medics tests, however with your National EMT-Paramedic you can challenge the Florida EMT-P test.


----------



## beef84 (Feb 13, 2012)

i had to take the nremt basic assessment for florida when i moved from GA. you have to take the nremt basic assessment you will not get nremt certified.
ems is mostly county and fire based in the big bend area. leon,gadsden, wakulla, madison counties


----------

